# Your NFL team?



## MissouriBassin (Aug 15, 2007)

My team is the Chiefs. I love this time of year. Football is only second to fishing in my mind.

Any of you catch the "Hard Knocks" show on HBO last week? Pretty good show especially if you're a Chiefs fan.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a Pats Fan, I love Sundays during football season. I bbq on the grill, drink allot of beer, and Veg on the couch....Life is good.


Lets see what Moss does for the Pats this year.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the EAGLES, even though they use to break my heart every year. Now living in FL the only time they break my heart is if they are on monday night football or playing the Bucs....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2007)

There is only one team!

E A G L E S!


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 16, 2007)

Pats!!


----------



## RnRCircus (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MARINE0341 (Aug 23, 2007)

Im from New England, Born and raised a PATS fan, and always be one....


----------



## SMDave (Sep 2, 2007)

Die-hard Patriots fan!!!!!


----------

